# 3726 saison pc



## lael (3/10/13)

Anyone have any / know where to get it?


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/13)

Think you have to wait for it to come out. It's a seasonal. No idea when it's due though. I have 3725, so good!


----------



## lael (3/10/13)

3725 is biere de garde?


----------



## mje1980 (3/10/13)

Yep


----------



## tcc (7/10/13)

also keen to try 3726 I have seen good things written about it


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

Wyeast have it up as available right now -dec'13

[SIZE=1.4em]Wyeast 3726-PC Farmhouse Ale[/SIZE]

*Beer Styles:* Saison, Biere de Garde, Belgian Blonde Ale, Belgian Pale Ale, Belgian Golden Strong Ale
*Profile:* This strain produces complex esters balanced with earthy/spicy notes. Slightly tart and dry with a peppery finish. A perfect strain for farmhouse ales and saisons.

*Alc. Tolerance* 12% ABV
*Flocculation* medium
*Attenuation* 74-79%
*Temp. Range* 70-84°F (21-29°C)


----------



## tcc (8/10/13)

nice...just got the email from craftbrewer saying it is in stock!


----------



## tazman1967 (8/10/13)

My Favourite Saison yeast... :icon_drool2:


----------



## tcc (9/10/13)

any tips on using it? sounds like starting low 20s and ramping up to about 26-27 over the ferment is the go? anyone got a good recipe


----------



## lael (21/10/13)

I'm using Tony's recipe:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/28832-saison-recipe-critique-please/page-2#entry400399

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/208-four-saisons-in-one-day/ also highly commented


http://www.picobrewery.com/recipes/saison.html - dupont clone


only thing I haven't read about is how much headspace it needs... - I'm actually using 3724 for the current one and will get 3726 for the next one.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/10/13)

I've just used this in a American Farmhouse saison..
I'll post the recipe up if you like ?


----------



## lael (21/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> I've just used this in a American Farmhouse saison..
> I'll post the recipe up if you like ?


do it  - what was the krausen like / headspace required for it?


----------



## tazman1967 (21/10/13)

American Farmhouse Saison

OG 1.050

FG 1.009


IBU 22

EBC 9

Pilsner Weyermann 3.45

Munich I 0.80

Pale Wheat Malt 0.80

Acid Malt 0.20

Magnum 12% 7g @60m

Belma 11.3% 20g @10m

Dry Hop

Belma 11.3% 12g @ 7 days

Citra 13.5% 12g @ 7 days

Yeast

Wyeast 3726PC Farmhouse Ale

For a European flavour... try , Hallertau, EKG and Saaz

Cheers
Peter


----------



## mje1980 (21/10/13)

tazman1967 said:


> My Favourite Saison yeast... :icon_drool2:



Interesting tazman, I have some 3725, but I just did my first saison with belle saison. I know 3725 and 26 are reasonably similar. I've been thinking of trying the 3725 in a saison. Attenuation certainly won't be an issue, my beire de garde came right down to 1.005


----------



## tazman1967 (21/10/13)

I love this strain in a Saison.. puts some "funk" into it..


----------



## tazman1967 (7/12/13)

Brewing another one of these today...

Pilsner, Vienna, Rye, Spalt
Perle, Hallertau, Tettnang
Adding 250g of honey at day 3 of ferment
Wyeast 3726PC Farmhouse Ale

Ferment at ambient


----------

